# Dubai Airport fast track when flying out



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what the service is called for fast track when leaving Dubai? It was mentioned to me on my last trip but I can't remember the details. It looked like the UK retina scan system/chip passport?

I'll be travelling a lot for work and this would reduce the pain of waiting in those long lines.....


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

It's called egate.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you mean e-gate? It allows you to bypass the line for passport control.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

cobragb said:


> Do you mean e-gate? It allows you to bypass the line for passport control.


That's the one - thanks!


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,Article_000551,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

cobragb said:


> http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,Article_000551,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home


Thanks, this is going to save me a lot of time/annoyance!


----------



## dan30 (Jul 2, 2011)

If you are over 30 countries which are allowed get a visa upon arrival then apply for Dubai Egate card which will cost 200 AED = 55 USD valid for 2 years.

You can apply at first follow of Departure Dubai airport) or Dubai Immigration HQ.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Or Dnata, SZR


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

e-gate is amazing! You can say what you want about this country but that's a great invention


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

It's 220AED now. Get a receipt from the bank downstairs in terminal 1 then give them it upstairs in the egate office. Very quick only takes about 10 minutes. If you are skywards you get it free as gold or for 7000(I think!) miles as silver if you want to save the 220.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

of all of the government services in the UAE, e-gate is the most painless process. Bring your passport and go to the office in Terminal 1 (up the elevator). less than 5 minutes and you are done. 

I love my e-gate. I don't think I could handle the flying in/out of the UAE without it any more.

-md000/Mike


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

e-Gate is fantastic and so easy to use... sadly not everyone is smart enough to use it or follow the clear instructions posted beside the gates. The system to leave Dubai requires you to present your e-Gate card, scan your boarding pass and then enter the booth to scan your fingerprint. Many people don't seem to be able to present their cards or boarding passes to the correct place.

Once you get the hang of it it's very simple.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

It may not be as painless as it sounds!

I was at Terminal 1 a week back and at Sharjah today, and couldn't just help but grin at the people who seem to have botched up attempts with the e-gate card (even with the assistance of the airport staff), so apparently all e-gate cards are not created equal! These people finally end up in the Marhaba or Hala queue for a physical verification and an ink stamp on their passports. So much for the Dhs 220! 

For some reason it seemed that 1 in every 2 individuals attempting an e-gate entry at Sharjah seemed to have problems with their cards.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Rutilius said:


> I
> For some reason it seemed that 1 in every 2 individuals attempting an e-gate entry at Sharjah seemed to have problems with their cards.


Sharjah... nuff said.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

GlabrousD said:


> Sharjah... nuff said.


I've never had a single problem going through Sharjah - flying in/out about once a month for the past 3 years. Must be a bad batch of cards OR end user error.

-md000/Mike


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

The equipment kinda sucks as well at the Dubai Airport (DXB) Terminal 2. 
The gate clearly states that you must 1. Scan your boarding ticket, and 2. *Insert *the egate card. However, this does not work. You have to place your e-gate card on top of the scanner (no place to insert it) and then scan the boarding ticket. The system will throw an error but the gate will open anyway. Kind of retarded but they need to fix the equipment.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Can children get egate card?


----------

